
Ask HN: What's the simplest way to build and maintain CRUD api? - Paulods
Hello,<p>Looking to build a POC and want to know what the simplest way to build and maintain a crud api to use in a react app. Mostly the app will be doing is reading&#x2F;searching through a db of items.<p>Ideally something as serverless as possible.
======
jardaroh
I recommend using Django Rest Framework. Django gives you great admin forms
for any and all data models and Django Rest Framework gives you a browseable
API with in browser forms for your convenience. In addition it has a super
effective structure for creating easy to maintain and reusable code.

~~~
jardaroh
Also, Django's ORM is database agnostic, can develop with a SQLite3 and deploy
on postgres or mysql without any change to the code.

